# Crossbred betta?



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Is it possible to have a crossbred betta?

Reason I'm asking is because Dumbledore looks like a Spadetail, but has a long dorsal like a Veiltail. He doesn't hold still long enough for a picture, but I have one that isn't terribly blurry.










So, what kind of fish do I have?! I always thought he was a veil, but when I read the sticky about different tail types his tail doesn't hang down as far as VT. Maybe he just isn't grown up yet?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It is possible to have a Cross-bred Betta. Your Betta seems to be a Veiltail to me. Spadetails have a much wider Caudal Fin than Veiltails.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is not a crossbred. a crossbred is when you breed a splenden to a imbellis (i don't think i spelled that right)
it's a finnage of a splenden, am not sure. Spades aren't they just deformations of the veiltail? correct me if am wrong am not fully sure about it


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Spade was just listed in the sticky in Betta Care forum, I don't really know. And of course I got to looking at my fish and wondering what he really was. Walmart just names them all "Male betta" but 99.9% of them are VTs, although you can't really tell due to all their fins half rotted off anyway .


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

All pet bettas are Betta splendens. 

There's over 70 known species of the betta genus. And more being discovered.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

That is a veil tail.

I believe there are three varieties of the veiltail (as yet known), common veiltail, spade tail, round tail.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Eh no. Those are all separate. VT, spade, and round are different. Round tails are pretty much deltas.


----------

